

Doesn't matter, I hate it - MrAlmostWrong
http://www.drawar.com/articles/doesnt-matter-i-hate-it/115/

======
duck
_You have an idea and there is nothing stopping you from putting idea to
screen and pushing it out to the world. Problem is, the idea is always better
than the implementation. Doesn’t matter what it is, sooner or later I am going
to hate it._

I think all developers can say the same...

